# convertidor de pulsos a tonos



## juanbdn (Feb 11, 2012)

Hola alguien sabe como puedo hacer un convertidor de pulsos a tonos para un teléfono antiguo o dónde puedo encontrar la información necesaria??

Un saludo a todos y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 11, 2012)

Hola juanbdn

Busca FSK en Google.com

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## juanbdn (Feb 12, 2012)

Muchas gracias Mr. Carlos lo buscaré como FSK.



Bueno he estado viendo por google como me has dicho y si he visto la teoria de como funciona.Pero sobre como adaptarlo eso a un teléfono antiguo para que me funcione...no he encontrado nada.
Es bastante complicado por lo que veo.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 12, 2012)

juanbdn dijo:


> Hola alguien sabe como puedo hacer un convertidor de pulsos a tonos para un teléfono antiguo o dónde puedo encontrar la información necesaria??
> 
> Un saludo a todos y gracias por adelantado.





Si tenemos un Teléfono "Antiguo" con marcación por pulsos y lo queremos pasar a marcación por DTMF, la cosa no es tan simple como pudiera parecer.
En primer lugar la filosofía de funcionamiento es totalmente distinta.
El teléfono por pulsos, para marcar, abre y cierra la línea tantas veces como pulsos a marcar,
por ejemplo... descolgamos el Teléfono, recibimos el tono de invitación a marcar, si queremos marcar un número, p.j. el 53 colgamos y descolgamos el teléfono 5  veces esperamos un segundo, colgamos y descolgamos el teléfono 3 veces, habremos marcado un 53.
En DTMF el Teléfono, cuando lo descolgamos, se mantiene en ese estado hasta que colguemos.
En esa situación introducimos en la línea una señal DTMF, esta secuencia de DTMF, que será la encargada de marcar el número deseado.
El primer problema que se nos presenta es que el Disco Marcador es un elemento mecánico que abre y cierra un interruptor tantas veces como el número seleccionado.
Hay teléfonos que simulan antigüedades y ese disco marcador es simulado, lo que tienen es un pulsador en cada posición numérica. Internamente tienen un CI generador de DTMF.
Como supongo que no quieres modificar esa "Antigüedad", lo ideal sería hacer un circuito externo que se encargara de hacer la conversión de pulsos a DTMF.
A sí a primera vista necesitarás...
Un contador Binario que cuente los pulsos, p.j 74LS193
La salida de esta cuenta iría a un generador DTMF con entrada paralelo , p.j HT9200
Un circuito que adaptara esta señal DTMF a la línea telefónica.
Toda la lógica adicional necesaria para las temporizaciones control de los distintos estados lógico.
La cosa aunque compleja, creo que es factible, pero....¿Vale la pena ese derroche de tiempo y dinero?
También puedes valorar realizar únicamente un marcador DTMF y acoplarlo a la línea telefónica
El teléfono seguiría cumpliendo su función, únicamente tendrías una pequeña caja con un teclado que sería el marcador DTMF.
No sé... piénsalo

Sal U2


----------



## juanbdn (Feb 12, 2012)

Si quizas tengas razón que puede ser un derroche de tiempo y dinero.Pero quizás si se hace con un pic, el circuito se reduce bastante.El problema en este caso seria la programción, que yo no tengo ni idea de programar pics.Pero quizás esta sea una mejor opción, que opínais???


----------

